
Best book for good programming practices - mrcoder111
I&#x27;m a new college grad. I find my code still isn&#x27;t very clean and I don&#x27;t have a good answer to design decisions and abstraction decisions. What is a good book to make me a better programmer who can understand and write more complex codebases?
======
lincpa
NASA’s 10 rules for writing mission-critical code: 1.Restrict all code to very
simple control flow constructs.

    
    
            ----Gerard J. Holzmann, NASA JPL lead scientist.
    

Clojure Aphorism: A tangled web of mutation means any change to your code
potentially occurs in the large.

    
    
            ---- The Joy of Clojure (2nd Edition, Chapter 10)
    

Bad programmers worry about the code. Good programmers worry about data
structures and their relationships.

    
    
           ---- Linus Torvalds
    

Metaphors for a Richer Understanding of Software Development.

    
    
           ---- The most valuable chapter of "Code Complete" : Chapter 2
    

Principles-based are better than rules-based.

    
    
           ----International Accounting Standards
    

My Pure Function Pipeline Data Flow
[https://github.com/linpengcheng/PurefunctionPipelineDataflow](https://github.com/linpengcheng/PurefunctionPipelineDataflow)

------
sidcool
Code Complete 2 by Steve McConnel

Clean Code by Robert Martin

Beautiful Code by Andy Ormen, Greg Wilson

Refactoring 2 by Martin Fowler

~~~
mrcoder111
Are any of these more closely tied to Python than the others?

~~~
sidcool
Refactoring 2nd edition is in JavaScript, so relatively closer than Java.

